# Pituitary lesion



## JOgielo (Jan 4, 2011)

Hoping some one out there can help me. I am looking for diagnosis code for a Pituitary Lesion.  Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jan 4, 2011)

253.9


----------

